

Infographic – How to create a mobile app? - Jonahmobiledev
http://blog.venturepact.com/how-to-create-a-great-mobile-app-infographic/

======
LoSboccacc
'hire someone' XD

still some valuable info for idea guys, but link has little to do with 'how to
create a mobile app'

